# Camacho Liberty 2010...



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

It appears that camacho has released the 2010 Liberty Cigar... Nice looking Barber pole this year. Camacho Liberty 2010


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

nice! some dark looking maduro in there! thanks for the info john


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Yummy!

That just made the list of must have!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

yahoo! i have been waiting. the liberties are my favorite line of cigars....


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Very cool, glad they went back to the barber pole, they rock! Can't wait to pick one of these bad boys up!:banana:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

same here....this weekend at "the great smoke" maybe.... i cant wait i cant wait.... my wife wont be happy, she thinks if i ever find a box of 2007s for sale i might just sell her to buy them. lol (p.s. not true.....she's making the money right now. lol.)


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

It's like a cigar company is really just a box manufacturer, but they put addictive little treats inside to keep us buying more boxes - even though we never put anything in the boxes once we take the treats out. 

There's something insane here, but I'm too busy on CBid to figure it out. :loco:


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

Too much packaging, just give me the cigars...and some cellophane.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Now I have to hunt a few of these down... I knew I should have continued to ignore my impulses to check on puff.com while my funds are gone.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

I am a HUGE liberty fan! It's exciting to see this year's batch.

I don't have room in the humi for another box of these! The boxes are so big! My 2009s are taking up like a quarter of my room already, but that's because I'm aging one box and slowly smoking the other.

Ah well. Suppose I'll find room when the time is right...


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

necrozen said:


> I am a HUGE liberty fan! It's exciting to see this year's batch.
> 
> I don't have room in the humi for another box of these! The boxes are so big! My 2009s are taking up like a quarter of my room already, but that's because I'm aging one box and slowly smoking the other.
> 
> Ah well. Suppose I'll find room when the time is right...


 Me too. I have a box of 2006's I am going thru. They take up sooooo much room.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wierd to see them released now... normally it is closer to the summer


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, but when you get done with them or even one row all you need to do is add some stripping to the edges throw in a humi disk and voila extra humidor!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I called my local B&M the other day when I first saw this thread and they didn't have them yet. As soon as they arrive I'll be picking a few up ...


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been checking at my local B&M as well. Haven't seen them yet. Has anyone seen them in stores?


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

My B&M said they would call me when they arrive


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i called around about 2 weeks ago and nobody around here seems to have them yet. i will check again in a couple weeks when i get more money.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I'll have to have a few then. I have only ever had the 2006 I had at the weekend, but I have a run going back to the 2005 waiting on me.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I honestly have never tried one of these smokes. Can you give me a couple of reasons why I should put it on my must have list? Please share away and be compelling so I can have an excuse to buy a few.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I honestly have never tried one of these smokes. Can you give me a couple of reasons why I should put it on my must have list? Please share away and be compelling so I can have an excuse to buy a few.


the 2007 is the best cigar i have put in my mouth. even better then what few cubans have touched my lips (this dont count my wife, im talking cigars here!)

i have had the 08 and the 09 and there not far behind. there very good quality! and if you buy 2, and for some screwed up reason you dont like it. hold on to the other for a few years. they will go up in value....bottom line, buy some...now. do it. now. online, or go find the owner of your local B&M and beg him to open up shop. lol.

do it......

.....you know you want to........

if your ont convenced yet. then go stare at a few pics of them....lat might help. they might look great, and come wrapped like a christmas gift. but it it still no testament to how awesome they are!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I was in a local B&M two weeks ago and was talking to the manager about Liberties and asked if he knew when the 2010 would be out and he said that he'd talked to his Camacho rep just a couple days before and that the rep told him that they had no idea when they'd be releasing them but that it wouldn't be any time soon. 

Disappointing news ... i would have liked to add a few 2010's to my collection ASAP.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Ummmmm that's the 2007!



havanajohn said:


> It appears that camacho has released the 2010 Liberty Cigar... Nice looking Barber pole this year. Camacho Liberty 2010


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

The 2007's came in a dark blue coffins. 
It is odd that texcigar is advertising them though since nobody else seems to know when they're going to be released.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Well... for my money, if there is anyone among us that knows 
about the Liberty series............. it is HavanaJohn :nod:

and Charlie is certainly correct about;



> The 2007's came in a dark blue coffins.


Rock On!

:rockon:

.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

(through the puff.com intercom)

Calling HavanaJohn ... Calling HavanaJohn ... 

HavanaJohn you're needed in the Camacho Liberty 2010 thread ....


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Hahahhahahahaa!!!*

:cell:

Ring!---Bring!---Ring! :wave:

.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

True, the 2010 has not arrived yet, but here is what I know... 2002 was the first release of the Liberty Series, with 5 vitolas, a Corona, Rothschild, Toro, Torpedo, and the Churchill, all NOT in coffins were what was released. There were only 5000 cigars of each size made...
Dont know when the coffins were started, but in at least two early years there were two sizes for that year, then it went to only one in a coffin. The sizes (I think) were called 18/11, and the 60/40 Amendment.
A few photos...

2002 Liberty cigars, all of them :



2004 (one of two sizes), 2005 (Flag on coffin), 2006, 2007, 2008 :


2009 (latest so far) : 

All in my opinion are fine cigars...-j


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice john. I have the same. Just need some 2004 and prior ones


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

swingerofbirches said:


> The 2007's came in a dark blue coffins.
> It is odd that texcigar is advertising them though since nobody else seems to know when they're going to be released.


They do this for the google rankings...about 1/3rd of their product is actually out of stock, but they don't tell you until you actually order it (and put your CC # in their system)...I stopped buying from them long ago for this reason...

~brooks


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

thats an interesting point brooks. I knew it was odd when they had aposting for it a very long time ago.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Had a 2007 last night. The 2006 is still my favorite, but the 2007 was excellent.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

If anyone has these locally, I'd love to pick up 3-4 for the 4th of July to pass to a couple of my friends.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay so every picture I see these are not barbers, BTW I did just buy a box for my coffin humidor. got a good deal from a friend.

PS yeas I know this is an old thread I found it searching google for reviews, anyone like these?

Dave


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Okay so every picture I see these are not barbers, BTW I did just buy a box for my coffin humidor. got a good deal from a friend.
> 
> PS yeas I know this is an old thread I found it searching google for reviews, anyone like these?
> 
> Dave


I'm pretty sure only the 07 and 08 were barber poles. The 09 was a darker Habano wrapper and the 2010 a lighter Ecuadorian Sumatra wrapper, or at least that's what I thought.

*Edit: NM, guess there was some confusion at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BMack said:


> I'm pretty sure only the 07 and 08 were barber poles. The 09 was a darker Habano wrapper and the 2010 a lighter Ecuadorian Sumatra wrapper, or at least that's what I thought.
> 
> *Edit: NM, guess there was some confusion at the beginning of the thread.


Thanks Brian, I guess it was just an old thread, I new before I bought them was just thinking maybe there was some LE's that were barbers. I thought one of the video reviews mentioned it but was wrong.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Its just the 08 that is a barber pole out of the ones I have seen.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Okay so every picture I see these are not barbers, BTW I did just buy a box for my coffin humidor. got a good deal from a friend.
> 
> PS yeas I know this is an old thread I found it searching google for reviews, anyone like these?
> 
> Dave


yea, there not barbor poles, i just had one sunday night, as a HUGE liberty fan, i was dissapointed, there not a bad cigar, there just not as good, or as complex as years past, i would smoke it again if they were at a REALLY good deal, like 50% off, dont think i could pay more then $10 for one to smoke right now, however, they might be one of those that tastes 1000x better after a couple years. so i do plan on getting a few more eventually, but its not high on my priority list.



GregSS said:


> Its just the 08 that is a barber pole out of the ones I have seen.


the 07 is too, it is, IMHO, the best one out of the ones i have tried, however, i have not tried them all, i had the 06 once, along time ago, plenty of the 07, smoked my wieght in those a couple years ago, and smoked 3-5 of the 08's and 3-5 of the 09's, only had one 10, and you can read the above typing for my opinion on that.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

TrippMc4 said:


> I've been checking at my local B&M as well. Haven't seen them yet. Has anyone seen them in stores?


The majority have come and gone. This is an old thread, I would be keeping an eye out for the 2011 liberty!

btw I would PM Havanajohn!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

If any body wants any of these my B&M still has about 2 boxes left. They are $19.15 (tax included).

*If anyone wants any PM me.*​


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Camacho Liberty Series - Cigars International


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> yea, there not barbor poles, i just had one sunday night, as a HUGE liberty fan, i was dissapointed, there not a bad cigar, there just not as good, or as complex as years past, i would smoke it again if they were at a REALLY good deal, like 50% off, dont think i could pay more then $10 for one to smoke right now, however, they might be one of those that tastes 1000x better after a couple years. so i do plan on getting a few more eventually, but its not high on my priority list.


Thanks
I went ahead and am ordering a box. I get a good deal here and there so I am paying $250 shipped I figure that's fair for me.

Old thread but still relevant.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks
> I went ahead and am ordering a box. I get a good deal here and there so I am paying $250 shipped I figure that's fair for me.
> 
> Old thread but still relevant.


I have yet to try the 2010, I like most of the previous ones I have tried thus far! Liberty's are great!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> Camacho Liberty Series - Cigars International


*Even better!!*

Alot cheaper than my B&M and can get free shipping... DEAL!

Thanks! TW


----------

